# Cruise On and Cruising's Mickey Finn



## stolensilver (9 August 2010)

Does anyone know anything about these two stallions? I love their pedigrees and have seen Cruisings Mickey Finn video on his website (thankyou Eothain) and heard that Cruise On sired the winner of the 4yo jumping championships this year (thankyou Wigum) and I'd love to know more. 

What build are they? I can never tell from photos with any accuracy. What are their temperaments like? What sort of mare do they cross best with?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 August 2010)

Cruising's Mickey Finn is fabulous, and seems to have a really great temperament from what I've seen at shows. 

SJI record - http://www.sjai.org/Registrations/W...lResultsPublicView.aspx?av=2647618&h=2a1fb79e


----------



## CastleMouse (9 August 2010)

Cruise On's progeny eventing in Ireland - http://www.eventingireland.com/horses/ancestors.asp?action=details&type=sire&id=1521


----------



## tikino (9 August 2010)

crusing mickey finn is owned by harry aird. he was succesfully showjumped by john and robert Whitaker. a great stamp of horse certainly one to consider. also he has an outstanding temperment

http://www.scotlandaiservice.com/cruisingsmickyfinn.htm


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

I am desperately trying to save enough money to put one of our ISH mares to CMF next year as i think he will cross perfectly with her. Will watch this post with interest


----------



## Spring Fever (9 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			I am desperately trying to save enough money to put one of our ISH mares to CMF next year as i think he will cross perfectly with her. Will watch this post with interest

Click to expand...

http://www.ringfort.co.uk/stallions-ringfort-cruise

I like the look of this son of Cruising also.


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

Spring Fever said:



http://www.ringfort.co.uk/stallions-ringfort-cruise

I like the look of this son of Cruising also.
		
Click to expand...

Nice looking but it doesn't have the bloodlines for me personally, sorry but I'm sticking to tradition not following the latest trends of crossing with WB


----------



## stolensilver (9 August 2010)

I'm thinking along the same lines as Simsar. If I use Cruise On with my mare I will get three crosses to Arctic Star who, despite only siring less than 100 foals has led to outstanding horses like Clover Hill (he is grandsire of Golden Beaker, sire of Clover Hill) Cruising (he is damsire of Knockboy, sire of Seacrest) Arctic Que (grandsire) Top Star (sire)

He is GGS of Arcticonius. She sired 3 Trakehner stallions including the world class Arogno. Arogno sired Anky Van Grunsven's Partout and Schwadroneur, both international GP dressage stallions. One of Arcticonius' daughters had Amatcho (Trak stallion) and he sired Miss Mellor, 4**** eventer.

 Arctic Star also has a steeplechasing dynasty going on: he is grandsire to Titus Oates, Gold Cup winner, great grandsire of Oats (sire of Master Oats, Gold Cup winner and Flakey Dove). Oats sired Fourth Degree and she is dam of Flagship Uberalles and Viking Flagship, both top class steeplechasers. Oats also sired Lucky Harvest. She is dam to Stormhill Miller and he has sired Stormhill Michael, 4**** eventer from very, very few foals. Oats also sired Mighty Frolic and she is dam of Miner's Frolic the Olympic eventer.

Arctic Star is great grand sire to the legendary Dawn Run, the great NH mare who won the Champion Hurdle AND the Cheltenham Gold Cup.

And he is great grand sire to Over To You's dam. Over To You is one of the very best 4**** eventers and was still competing at the age of 19 having been on the British Team for many, many years. 

I want more of that blood!!! It is proven beyond all doubt and gives trainability, soundness and talent in bucketloads. Cruise On has it via Cruising and Clover Hill. Cruising's Mickey Finn has it via Cruising and his damline is spectacular carrying Sky Boy who is 19th on the all time list of eventing stallions and Diamond Serpent/ King of Diamonds.


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

Couldn't have put it better myself SS 

I wonder whether you have looked at this boy, he has the pedigree, not sure about performance yet though, but I thought as he is younger and maybe less used he might be a cheap alternative  What do you think????

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10640628

If anyone knows exactly how old he is and what he is doing please let me know


----------



## stolensilver (9 August 2010)

What a lovely pedigree.  I don't know anything about him but will have a look at the IHR list of approved stallions and see if he is there and what he and his progeny have done.

Edited to add he isn't listed so I'm none the wiser!


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

stolensilver said:



			What a lovely pedigree.  I don't know anything about him but will have a look at the IHR list of approved stallions and see if he is there and what he and his progeny have done.
		
Click to expand...

Already checked there he's not on the HSI website yet so maybe just passed 

This is all I have found so far

http://www.kedrah.com/yeats.php

Would be interested to hear from some of the Irish contingent with any info on him though.


----------



## wigum (9 August 2010)

He didn't pass at the inspections as far as i am aware. i am not sure though if he failed on veterinary grounds or lacked quality/athleticism etc.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (9 August 2010)

Simsar I would suggest seeing him in the flesh.


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

wigum said:



			He didn't pass at the inspections as far as i am aware. i am not sure though if he failed on veterinary grounds or lacked quality/athleticism etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you




BallyshanHorses said:



			Simsar I would suggest seeing him in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

I have PM'd you

Anyone know the fee for Cruise On??

Looks like I will have to get saving for CMF then!!


----------



## Eothain (10 August 2010)

He's only 1,000 for a covering. Pocket money if anything for a stallion of his quality


----------



## stolensilver (10 August 2010)

Could anyone pm me the phone number of the stud where Cruise On stands? I am interested in finding out more and may use him on my Irish mare next year.


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

Eothain said:



			He's only 1,000 for a covering. Pocket money if anything for a stallion of his quality
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking about CMF as he is £1000 thats why i'm saving!!

I want to know about Cruise ON and the last stud fee I can find for him is £450 has his gone up to £1000 too?


----------



## Eothain (10 August 2010)

My apologies, I too am blonde! Well, kind of!

Cruise On is 450 in euros.

He stands with Richard Wright. I'll pm his number SS!


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

Cheeky sod

 Sarah


----------



## rebel mountain (12 August 2010)

CMF is your man if you want quality he throws foals more like skyboy than cruising from what i hear


----------



## Eothain (13 August 2010)

Yeah, because those Cruising foals grow up to be plain buggers

*insert eye rolling and head shaking here*

Oh no wait, sorry ... I was being sarcastic


----------



## KevMc (13 August 2010)

Here's another up and coming young son of Cruising to consider http://redinaghstud.com/cruise_diamond_1.html


----------



## rebel mountain (14 August 2010)

Eothain said:



			Yeah, because those Cruising foals grow up to be plain buggers

*insert eye rolling and head shaking here*

Oh no wait, sorry ... I was being sarcastic
		
Click to expand...

sarcastic or not

a horse with a throw back to a TB will 99% of the time be more quality then a horse with a throw of an RID
also cruising sired some foals as plain as cart horses


----------



## Eothain (15 August 2010)

Maybe so, but by God they jump and at the end of the day, if jumping horses can't jump they're about as useful as a one legged man in a fight.

What was that about him being the only stallion to be rated 5* for his own performance, his progeny's results in Showjumping, and his progeny's results in Eventing? Best ever I reckon! Quite rightly too.

If you're looking for a stallion to pick flaws with, then find a stallion who has some


----------



## rebel mountain (16 August 2010)

i never said he had not got ability

but in regards of him being the best stallion ever i don't agree the best living maybe but what about the likes of clover hill, ozmandis and sky boy names that shouldn't be forgotten when their hearts stop beating

and there is no such thing as a flawless horse cruising can get them to small and very hardy


----------

